# Help to identify a couple medals, please?



## Sythen (20 Apr 2012)

My father gave me these when I was very young and said they belonged to his grandfather.. Obviously one is from WW1, but not sure if the other is even a medal.. And I am not really sure how to post pics into a post (probably easy but lazy right now) here's a link to where I posted them.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/79266085@N07/

Any help at all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Apr 2012)

The one with the horse is the British War Medal from WW I

http://www.northeastmedals.co.uk/britishguide/british_war_medal_1914_1918_1920.htm


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Apr 2012)

The other is the Victory Medal.


----------



## Sythen (20 Apr 2012)

Thanks a lot for the link! Didn't even notice the name/rank along the edge of it.. Now to see if I can find a place that will repair/replace the ribbons for a decent price..


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Apr 2012)

Sythen, you'll find links to the VAC pages on each medal on my page here:

Researching Canadian Soldiers of the First World War, Part 12: Medals; Pip, Squeak, Wilfred and the whole gang

British War Medal
Victory Medal

What details are impressed on the lower rim of the medals?


----------



## Sythen (20 Apr 2012)

Excellent, thank you for the links Michael. Good reading material to pass the time here at work lol! Along the edge is a letter followed by (I think) 5 digits(service number maybe?), his first initial, last name and Sco. Rif. (I assume Scottish Rifles? Not really sure might learn as I read your page!) He was born, lived and died in Scotland though so definitely not Canadian.


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Apr 2012)

It would be Scottish Rifles, see this page: http://www.cameronians.com/medals.htm

And here for the regimental site: http://www.cameronians.org/

Also, posting the details in a query on the Great War Forum may given you some leads to further research resources. There's hardly a unit of the British Army that someone there isn't researching in detail.


----------



## Sythen (20 Apr 2012)

Thank you very much for these resources, Michael. Will start reading up on the unit history and try to find some more information about my Great-Grandfather. Oddly exciting to look in to my family history like this. 

On a side note, do you know anyone who does repairing of ribbons? I've called the War Museum, VAC, RCL and even tried the Textile Museum. I got a couple numbers for guys in Ottawa from the RCL, but none of them do repairs, they only do mounting.. I really want to have the ribbon repaired rather than replaced if that is at all possible.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Apr 2012)

I haven't heard of any place that repairs ribbon, but if you wanted to display them perhaps you can have them mounted with new ribbon and have a set of ribbon bars made with the old ribbon to mount above them?


----------



## Sythen (20 Apr 2012)

Not necessarily planning them for display, just doesn't feel right to leave them in disrepair like they are. I plan to donate them to their regimental museum when I am a bit older, but before I am too senile to remember them lol.. Same with my medal, it will go to The RCR museum. I do not want to take the risk of them being sold, or worse (in my opinion) my decendants wanting to wear them.

I'm not sure what ribbon bars are? Might be an idea though.. Would VAC issue replacement ribbons for these medals, even though he wasn't Canadian, or would I need to contact the British equivalent?


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Apr 2012)

Ribbon bars are just undress ribbons. You'd have them for your DEU.

Replacement ribbons are at own expense, and sold through various medal mounting places or online. It'll probably end up being a couple dollars each for 6" of ribbon, which is enough to court/swing mount.


----------



## Sythen (20 Apr 2012)

Hrmm.. Only thing I had for my DEU's was the medal with the ribbon.. Which I had mounted..

What I hope to do is make sort of a mini display case with miniature medal replicas of them with a picture of my Great-Grandfather behind it, same with my medal and a picture of me.. So that in the future if one of my decendants should serve as well, he/she can follow suit.. Make it an heirloom maybe lol..


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Apr 2012)

Sythen, most medal mounters can provide replacement ribbon for First World War medals. If you want some original silk ribbon, I probably have a few pieces. Contact me by PM and I'll wee what I can dig up.


----------

